#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-07
<ncweber> I swear, Ubuntu has saved my bacon many times in a Windows world.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-10
<digirak> hey
<maco> hello
<digirak> I wanted to work on the gimp bugs
<digirak> i guess i could help with some triaging
<maco> gimp has their own irc server:  irc.gimp.net
<digirak> na #ubuntu-bugs told me u guys had adopted the gimp bugs for bug hug day
<maco> oh...thatd be bcurtiswx
<maco> im a kde person ;-)
<digirak> maco: hahaah ;)
<digirak> hey bcurtiswx: would you be looking for some bug help?
<bcurtiswx> digirak, i'm cooking lunch, but I can help you in a little while.  Meanwhile pick a GIMP bug you want to work on
<bcurtiswx> bbs
<digirak> bcurtiswx: sounds good
<bcurtiswx> digirak, which bug have you chose?
<bcurtiswx> haha
 * bcurtiswx runs while he can
<digirak> I guess id do that large file-gimp crashj
<digirak> i managed to reproduce that
<bcurtiswx> whats the bug #?
<digirak> Bug #408317
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 408317 in gimp (Ubuntu) "Gimp freezes and makes whole system lagging when opening large file" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408317
<bcurtiswx> digirak, OK, so the reason it's incomplete is that there's still information required in order to help the devs fix it.  Do you see that this is?
<digirak> yes
<digirak> what kind of info are u looking at?
<bcurtiswx> what does pedro request?
<digirak> oh ok u want a backtrace?
<bcurtiswx> well, i don't.. bug the bug report does
<digirak> ok...
<bcurtiswx> since you can reproduce the issue, you can provide this information
<digirak> sounds good
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-11
<ncweber> Good morning.
<bcurtiswx> maco, how does it work if i get sponsorship for travel.. do i go through canonicals travel agent?
<maco> bingo
<bcurtiswx> i didn't even hear the numbers being called :X
<maco> numbers?
<bcurtiswx> bingo...
<bcurtiswx> nvm
<maco> oh haha
<bcurtiswx> :p
<bcurtiswx> talking with kenvandine, he's mentioned i could travel with him if i get sponsorship.. and said if its through canonicals travel agent i can tell them im going with him
<maco> huh? he's local?!
<bcurtiswx> he's in northern north carolina
<bcurtiswx> 4 hour drive
<maco> oh
<bcurtiswx> he says he's been to DC a few times.. i told him to let me know next time so i can get the minions together for a MnG
<maco> *nod*
<maco> is luke old enough that i have to stop refering to him as "minion" yet?
<bcurtiswx> no,
<bcurtiswx> maco, you apply to go?
<maco> no
<maco> i get PTO now that im a gronwup. im using it on LARPing, not work-like stuff!
<maco> also, hungary is lacking in the maco-friendly-food dept
<bcurtiswx> maco, what is budapestian food
<bcurtiswx> ?
<maco> i dont really know their specific foods, other than paprika ;-) but its a region that doesnt exactly have a history of long growing seasons and lots of veg-eatin'...more meat dependent
<bcurtiswx> ah, kinda like south america
<maco> europe...expect meat & cheese
<maco> its eastern europe, so probably sausage
<maco> and afaict, the most common veg in that part of the world is cabbage
<maco> my mum's family is "austrohungarian" ;-) and that means... halushki (noodles+cabbage) and halupki (cabbage-wrapped meat)
<bcurtiswx> ah, not a huge cabbage fan.. hope the hotel's make it good
<bcurtiswx> if i get sponsorship... but i talked to ken, and hopefully he puts in a good word
 * bcurtiswx shrugs
<ncweber> You guys are making me hungry. :)
<bcurtiswx> i also mentioned you in my app maco.  So hopefully people like you enough :P
<maco> haha
<bcurtiswx> do you know who makes the final decision for support?
<maco> for sponsorship you mean?
<maco> i think the team managers have a sit-down
<bcurtiswx> yes sponsorships
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-12
<kjcole> Heading over to Taste of India shortly...
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-13
<bcurtiswx> Would someone ping me plz?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-03-08
<ncweber> Wow, I haven't been here in a while. How is everyone doing?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-03-03
<rickspencer3> o. all
<rickspencer3> marcoceppi, ChinnoDog what do you guys think about if I had an event at my coworking space ...
<rickspencer3> and demo Ubuntu on phones and tablets
<marcoceppi> rickspencer3: I'm down
<rickspencer3> and talk about how we build it
<marcoceppi> as long as you have phones and tablets
<rickspencer3> and maybe go over how to write apps?
<marcoceppi> because I don't
<rickspencer3> marcoceppi, I have one phone and one tablet ;)
<marcoceppi> that's the minimum requirement! :P
<marcoceppi> sounds like fun, just maybe when it's not dropping buckets of snow
<ChinnoDog> I'd go to that. I don't have an Ubuntu phone or tablet. :-( I have a non-Ubuntu tablet. I wish there was an Ubuntu for Android I could install on it.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: you can dualboot now
<rickspencer3> marcoceppi, yeah, and next week is vUDS, so maybe week after next?
<marcoceppi> rickspencer3: sure
<ChinnoDog> Dual boot as in one or the other? Ubuntu doesn't work on my tablet as far as I know so I don't think that will help me yet.
<marcoceppi> rickspencer3: you should mail the list when you figure out a time/day
<rickspencer3> marcoceppi, will do
<adom> marcoceppi: you can dual-boot Android and Ubuntu on my nexus 7? i wasnt aware of that...
<marcoceppi> adom: pretty sure you can dual boot now
<marcoceppi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<adom> thx
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-03-08
<manchicken> Anybody know dbus?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-03-02
<Winthrop> so uh
<Winthrop> does anyone every talk in here
<Winthrop> ever
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-03-03
<swift110> hey all
<Winthrop> hi
<swift110> how are you
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-03-04
<adom> hi
<marcoceppi> o/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-03-06
<swift110-phone_> Hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-03-07
<swift110> hey
